# Worst doctor experience ever



## wuselino1412 (Dec 24, 2010)

Sorry, I am venting but I have never had such a horrible doctor experience in my life and maybe you can give me some advice. 
I am currently on 88mg of synthroid. ridiculous for someone who has hardly any thyroid left. when i made an appointment to be seen this doctor, who is supposedly great, didnt have any spot open til end of december. So i went to another doctor, who first put me on 75 and now on 88. Since i didnt feel like it was the right dosage (always tired, depressed, no sex drive, cant lose weight etc). Since i still had the appointment for today i figured id go. the more ppl to help me the better i figured. Well i got there today and yes i am overweight. I know it and i can lose weight but it really takes me 7 days a week at the gym with little to no food and then i just gain it back. therefore i needed this thyroid leveled out. (btw i was born with a hypothyroid and i had hashis disease so i have hardly any thyroid left and i dont think i was ever on the right dosage in my life)
So i was really excited about this appointment because i figured this guy can really help me. I get there and everything goes well and then he comes in and he tells me im overweight. i know this and i told him that i know it. and i have been working out and eating five small meals, etc. Then he started talking about some diet pills that would be good for me and i should take them. and he completely ignored the reason i was at the office. so i told him that id be more than happy to research them and id talk to him about it next time when id see them and we could go ahead with that but id like my thyroid levels to be balanced, etc. Then he said oh balancing the thyroid is so easy and he kept going on with his pills. And i said thank you for your advice but i really want my thyroid leveled because it affects my whole life, etc. And then he started getting mad and telling me that i checked out once he told me about losing weight and i am in a state of denial or dellusion, etc. And then i was just at the end of my rope. Not to mention the anger issues i have, i was about to either start bursting into tears or punch him, so knowing that i told him that i had heard enough and he was obviously not willing to help me and i took my stuff and walked out right past the front desk to the elevators. The nurse stopped me saying they need a ticket to check me out and i told her to send me a bill or whatever. I had already paid my co-pay of $50. I cant believe i wasted my money and my time on this. rescheduled work so i could go etc. Ive never been this disappointed. Once i got in my car i was just crying and crying. I have my next bloodwork done on the 8th by the other doctor. I hope this will finally get somewhere. The issue is i have to quit my job and then i wont have any insurance for three months until it kicks in at the next job thats why i wanted to get this done now. i had also brought my lab reports to this doctor today. Thanks for listening to my rant.


----------



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

I am soo sorry to hear about your awful experience!!! Hugs. Have you been on stopthethyroidmadness.com or about.com? Those two websites have been very helpful to me. They also have links to click on to find a good Doc. Hope that helps. Keep fighting for your health. You know your body and when things are off.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wuselino1412 said:


> Sorry, I am venting but I have never had such a horrible doctor experience in my life and maybe you can give me some advice.
> I am currently on 88mg of synthroid. ridiculous for someone who has hardly any thyroid left. when i made an appointment to be seen this doctor, who is supposedly great, didnt have any spot open til end of december. So i went to another doctor, who first put me on 75 and now on 88. Since i didnt feel like it was the right dosage (always tired, depressed, no sex drive, cant lose weight etc). Since i still had the appointment for today i figured id go. the more ppl to help me the better i figured. Well i got there today and yes i am overweight. I know it and i can lose weight but it really takes me 7 days a week at the gym with little to no food and then i just gain it back. therefore i needed this thyroid leveled out. (btw i was born with a hypothyroid and i had hashis disease so i have hardly any thyroid left and i dont think i was ever on the right dosage in my life)
> So i was really excited about this appointment because i figured this guy can really help me. I get there and everything goes well and then he comes in and he tells me im overweight. i know this and i told him that i know it. and i have been working out and eating five small meals, etc. Then he started talking about some diet pills that would be good for me and i should take them. and he completely ignored the reason i was at the office. so i told him that id be more than happy to research them and id talk to him about it next time when id see them and we could go ahead with that but id like my thyroid levels to be balanced, etc. Then he said oh balancing the thyroid is so easy and he kept going on with his pills. And i said thank you for your advice but i really want my thyroid leveled because it affects my whole life, etc. And then he started getting mad and telling me that i checked out once he told me about losing weight and i am in a state of denial or dellusion, etc. And then i was just at the end of my rope. Not to mention the anger issues i have, i was about to either start bursting into tears or punch him, so knowing that i told him that i had heard enough and he was obviously not willing to help me and i took my stuff and walked out right past the front desk to the elevators. The nurse stopped me saying they need a ticket to check me out and i told her to send me a bill or whatever. I had already paid my co-pay of $50. I cant believe i wasted my money and my time on this. rescheduled work so i could go etc. Ive never been this disappointed. Once i got in my car i was just crying and crying. I have my next bloodwork done on the 8th by the other doctor. I hope this will finally get somewhere. The issue is i have to quit my job and then i wont have any insurance for three months until it kicks in at the next job thats why i wanted to get this done now. i had also brought my lab reports to this doctor today. Thanks for listening to my rant.


Oh, how deplorable!! This doc is truly a sadist.

Look, you need to protect your identity but can you just tell us what state you live in and the folks can PM you with info for a good doctor.

This is ridiculous and it won't make you feel any better to know that I and others here have been disregarded in the same manner or worse. Very denigrating.

I have said before and I will say it again, "When a patient goes to a doctor, they should walk out of his/her office feeling great about themselves; not like poo!"

Have you had a FREE T3 and FREE T4 lab test lately?

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am so sorry this happened to you. I had a very similar experience. If you do put your location, maybe someone will PM you with a compassionate doctor's name. Hopefully the doctor you see on the 8th will listen and be helpful.

Hang in there.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

wuselino1412,

Do you have any recent labs you could share? With ranges?

Half the battle is getting to normal labs -


----------



## wuselino1412 (Dec 24, 2010)

thank you everyone! i had my lab work done in november and on the 8th is my next appointment to have my blood work done (free t3 and free t4 included). I will request a copy and post them here. I dont have a copy of the one that was taken in november. 
BTW i live in swflorida and this guys name is luna. i guess it stands for lunatic


----------



## Sandbar (Nov 6, 2012)

Much sympathies to you! The worst dr visit I ever had was similar. Years ago when I was first hypothyroid but didn't know it I felt pressure in my throat and also had stomach pains. I went to this doc who proceeded to tell me over and over how fat I was. I kept saying yet I know but I'm here for these specific complaints. Finally I got up said the appointment was over and walked out. I cried in the car too - I felt so humiliated. In hindsight the guy was such an idiot - I'm even fatter now, I can only imagine what he'd say today but now that I've got Graves I'm better at getting angry.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Sandbar said:


> but now that I've got Graves I'm better at getting angry.


Love this!

I am much heavier than I used to be. I have yet to have a dose that losing weight has been easy. I am not sure if age or post-menopause has anything to do with it but now that the thyroid/ Graves has been dealt with, my goal is to be fit. Thin would be nice but I am not going to sweat it.

Best to all of you, this is not an easy battle.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wuselino1412 said:


> thank you everyone! i had my lab work done in november and on the 8th is my next appointment to have my blood work done (free t3 and free t4 included). I will request a copy and post them here. I dont have a copy of the one that was taken in november.
> BTW i live in swflorida and this guys name is luna. i guess it stands for lunatic


Try this; Our Ga. group is awesome when it comes to the good, bad and the ugly!

http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/Florida_Thyroid_Groups/


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Been There Done That Hate That:

Gonna admit the Graves took over. I wrote the Dr. that I had a problem with and demanded my money back on the grounds that he had a listening deficiet and didn't address the reasons listed that warranted the appointment and time scheduled. Since you have insurance I would cc the insurance company. Further by not listening and diagnoising my symptoms placed my health in imminate danger thereby if a refund was not received within 10 days I intended to pursue any and all otions available to secure my position that that Dr.deserved sanctions or legal actions by the licensing board and insurance commissions. Not to mention BBB or google reviews.

It was fun writing that letter and researching how to get his attention.

I received a check for my full payment of $240.00 and a letter of apology but also trying to cover his behind.

Just a thought. But we are customers and have a right to receive the proper service they are paid for on our behalf. You wouldn't pay for a Big Mac if it was missing the meat would you? Or pay for groceries that the checker droped on the floor that broke open and you didn't get? No. Stand up and if nothing else let the Graves Roar. It Feels Good. Happy New Year.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sandbar said:


> Much sympathies to you! The worst dr visit I ever had was similar. Years ago when I was first hypothyroid but didn't know it I felt pressure in my throat and also had stomach pains. I went to this doc who proceeded to tell me over and over how fat I was. I kept saying yet I know but I'm here for these specific complaints. Finally I got up said the appointment was over and walked out. I cried in the car too - I felt so humiliated. In hindsight the guy was such an idiot - I'm even fatter now, I can only imagine what he'd say today but now that I've got Graves I'm better at getting angry.


I could not get on track with my weight until I got rid of the thyroid and got on Armour. I was on Synthroid for years but alas; I was not converting and was still unable to lose wieght.

Now I am at my ideal weight and that was not easy. I had to diet faithfully 7 days a week and work out at the gym very very hard. I do the same to maintain. I have maintained for a good 12 years now. Don't gain an ounce, don't lose an ounce and that is fine by me.

So...................don't give up. There are many areas in which we are able to offer help and support through personal experience.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

HotGrandma said:


> Been There Done That Hate That:
> 
> Gonna admit the Graves took over. I wrote the Dr. that I had a problem with and demanded my money back on the grounds that he had a listening deficiet and didn't address the reasons listed that warranted the appointment and time scheduled. Since you have insurance I would cc the insurance company. Further by not listening and diagnoising my symptoms placed my health in imminate danger thereby if a refund was not received within 10 days I intended to pursue any and all otions available to secure my position that that Dr.deserved sanctions or legal actions by the licensing board and insurance commissions. Not to mention BBB or google reviews.
> 
> ...


ROFL! OmG, I LOVE this! You go HotGrandma!

You know, I hit 40 and just thought I'd reached "that age" where you really didn't care anymore about speaking your mind. Little did I know that not only did I have Graves, but that somehow it effects your ability to contain internal monologue.

We might need to design t-shirts around Sandbar's saying.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HotGrandma said:


> Been There Done That Hate That:
> 
> Gonna admit the Graves took over. I wrote the Dr. that I had a problem with and demanded my money back on the grounds that he had a listening deficiet and didn't address the reasons listed that warranted the appointment and time scheduled. Since you have insurance I would cc the insurance company. Further by not listening and diagnoising my symptoms placed my health in imminate danger thereby if a refund was not received within 10 days I intended to pursue any and all otions available to secure my position that that Dr.deserved sanctions or legal actions by the licensing board and insurance commissions. Not to mention BBB or google reviews.
> 
> ...


THAT is totally awesome!!!! I have wanted to do that so so many times. I deeply resent paying a doctor to denigrate me. I "really" do!

You go, HotGrandma!!!!


----------



## wuselino1412 (Dec 24, 2010)

i was thinking about writing a letter and requesting my money back. because he did not listen. he did not even write out a prescription nor did he help me in any way. so yes, that sounds like a great idea. So i should write a letter to my insurance company or the doctor? 1.5 years ago i was down to 130lbs. it took working out like an athlete and always dieting. i dont mind eating healthy and working out at all. i know it takes exercise and a healthy diet to be thin and fit and healthy. BUT i gained all the weight back and not because i was sitting at home not doing anything and stuffing my face with burgers but i was depressed, packed on pounds though i ate small portions and "only" worked out three times a week once i got a full-time job. I tried to explain that to the doctor that all i want is to have it easier maintaining my weight. i never said i want thyroid medication and my weight will just fall off without me doing anything. Unfortunately, that's exactly how he tried to portray me. If i hear one more diet pills, i am probably gonna scream lol.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

I would have asked him what the diet pill rep had given him to be their shill, but then like I said, no internal monologue, 

Write it to the doc, send a copy to the insurance company, and make sure you have the CC: at the bottom so the doc knows you sent a copy to your insurance.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

HotGrandma said:


> Been There Done That Hate That:
> 
> Gonna admit the Graves took over. I wrote the Dr. that I had a problem with and demanded my money back on the grounds that he had a listening deficiet and didn't address the reasons listed that warranted the appointment and time scheduled. Since you have insurance I would cc the insurance company. Further by not listening and diagnoising my symptoms placed my health in imminate danger thereby if a refund was not received within 10 days I intended to pursue any and all otions available to secure my position that that Dr.deserved sanctions or legal actions by the licensing board and insurance commissions. Not to mention BBB or google reviews.
> 
> ...


Way to go, Hot Grandma!!! You are the empowered patient and an inspiration to anyone that has received the bum's rush by their doctor!!!


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Almost forgot:

Weeks before the letter I walked into his office and demanded copies of my records. That way he couldn't cover his behind. Also gave me information (his terminology) to use against him. I figured that was the least he could do to pay for my time off for the appointment and my mileage. I gave copies to the next doctor I saw and a lot of time was saved in getting to the root of my mecical issues. The next doctor had an understanding and respect for me as a patient.


----------



## StacyAr (Nov 10, 2012)

StormFinch said:


> ROFL! OmG, I LOVE this! You go HotGrandma!
> 
> You know, I hit 40 and just thought I'd reached "that age" where you really didn't care anymore about speaking your mind. Little did I know that not only did I have Graves, but that somehow it effects your ability to contain internal monologue.
> 
> We might need to design t-shirts around Sandbar's saying.


Almost 40 here and a mom so I find I rarely censor myself anymore either. Could be the grave's too..hadn't thought of that! 

Good job hotgrandma. That takes guts and I'm proud of you!


----------

